# Antec Nine Hundred Two v3



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, what do you think of the Antec Nine Hundred Two V3? I want to know what the cable management in it is like as the V2 was apparently not very good...

Any alternative case suggestions would be appreciated to, I'm looking for a case with:
Side window
Good cooling
Mid/Full tower
Has to be less than $250NZ (you can use this site to check prices of items available here if you wish PriceSpy - The new generation of price comparisons)
Front panel USB 3.0 would be nice too

I'll be putting either a 2500K or a bulldozer CPU in it, along with a 560Ti (probably), 2-3 HDDs, 1 ODD.

Thanks in advance!

BTW the $250NZ budget is slightly negotiable, but not by a whole lot


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I think that the Antec cases have come a long way for cable management. I have one of the older style 300 cases, without the cuts in the motherboard tray for cable routing or the opening behind the motherboard for heatsink access. I have not problem routing the Medusa head of wires from my 850TX PSU.

The case you linked looks decent. I wouldn't have second thoughts about using it.

Here is another option if you like. Cooler Master makes some decent cases and are preferred by a few TSF members.

Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced (Black/Transparent) - Midi tower chassi - Find the lowest price, product reviews and information
Cooler Master HAF 912 Case Review | Hardware Secrets


----------

